# Can Someone recommend Norwich University?



## McEngr (Dec 15, 2006)

I have about 9 hours that contribute to a masters degree from a state university. I now live in a town where I'm about 1 1/4 hours away from a campus, but this campus doesn't have distance ed or evening classes. I've considered just going to Portland State University here in Oregon, but that's also a 1 hour drive for me.

Then, I read somewhere that Norwich University has a structural engineering program that is flexible and very user-friendly with a working professional. My only concern, however, is that the cost isn't representative of the quality. Can anyone elaborate or give their experience in this area?

Thanks,

McEngr


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought Norwich was a military school?

I have a friend who graduated from there, very expensive, but its supposedly the oldest civil engineering school in the country (or so he claims)


----------



## petergibbons (Dec 15, 2006)

I checked into Norwich's on-line masters program a while back. Seems like it was pretty expensive.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2006)

I was supposed to take my PE exam there. They ended up moving it to the basement of the local Masonic Temple, but it was still in Northfield.

I don't know much about the program, but the area is beautiful. It's also about 10 miles south of Montpelier, which is a fun town. I stayed and ate there the night before my exam.

There's not much right there, but you're pretty much in between the Upper Valley and Burlington. They're both about an hour away.

I actually work in Norwich. The university used to be here until the mid-1800s until it moved. The downtown district here still has a real institutional look to it.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 15, 2006)

> I was supposed to take my PE exam there. They ended up moving it to the basement of the local Masonic Temple, but it was still in Northfield.
> I don't know much about the program, but the area is beautiful. It's also about 10 miles south of Montpelier, which is a fun town. I stayed and ate there the night before my exam.
> 
> There's not much right there, but you're pretty much in between the Upper Valley and Burlington. They're both about an hour away.
> ...


Well, I looked at their academic program, and it doesn't look like they offer classes that are comparable to other programs - a bit alarming to me. I'm thinking of USC, Virginia Tech, NC State, or simply go local for distance-ed. Any thoughts? I think that might have been missed in my original post - I'd be doing distance ed, not attending campus.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 15, 2006)

> I thought Norwich was a military school?
> I have a friend who graduated from there, very expensive, but its supposedly the oldest civil engineering school in the country (or so he claims)


Yeah... I heard that they were the oldest too. I have a friend that grew up in Vermont and now lives in Maine. He has said on many occasions that the reputation there is quite good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't mess with Vermont.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2006)

I have only met the one person that went there, he knows his shit. I think the only down side is that most of the people go into the military afterward so a lot of folks (down here anyways) have never heard of the school.

But if you up in that area I am sure it has more of a reputation.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 20, 2006)

I would check the accreditation. If they have an ABET or equivalent undergraduate or graduate program you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2006)

It's weird, I don't know anyone in the engineering world who went there, even though it's only 45 minutes from the office.

Most of the engineers in my company went to UVM or UNH, a couple went to UMass. All the technicians went to Vermont Tech, which is a real good 2-year school.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

probably cause its very expensive, and mainly for military folks...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2006)

Yikes, just looked at their website. And it looks like it's $32-35k/yr. I didn't realize how pricey it was.

Seeing as UVM is a good school, and costs a fraction of that, I can see why everyone went there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

McEngr --

Try Florida Engineering Education Delivery System (FEEDS). I did some graduate coursework through there - professors are typically pretty good and work with you.

Link to FEEDS

Regards,

JR


----------

